# Flying Missile Rail - JUSTAS, CP-140, F35, Close Air Support



## Kirkhill (8 Sep 2017)

> The idea behind the concept is really two fold. First off it has to do with creating a low-end "attritable" unmanned system that has a single purpose—to launch an AIM-120 air-to-air missile either while still attached to a host aircraft or by being launched from that host aircraft and flying for 20 minutes along a series of waypoints and launching the missile on command from a remote location. If the system is launched from an aircraft or if it fires a missile it would not be reusable. If it can hold and fire more than one AIM-120 missile that is a plus, but not a requirement.
> 
> The second and maybe the most important aspect of the program is not about what the system can do as much as how it is designed and produced. The goal is to prove that the increasingly damning super long design, testing, and production cycle of modern flying combat systems can be broken. This would be done by leveraging rapid design, prototyping, and manufacturing processes with an aim of producing 500 of these systems in a single month. Obviously the strategic impact of being able to produce weapon systems or even guided munitions on such an elastic basis would be a huge breakthrough fiscally and logistically, and it would be especially impactful during a time of sustained conflict.
> 
> ...



Or, as the article says:  The Loyal Wingman.

http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/14161/darpas-flying-missile-rail-seems-to-be-more-about-manufacturing-than-combat

The idea seems to be to turn the UCAV into a munition rather than a platform.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Sep 2017)

Another day closer to Skynet becoming self-aware? 8)

Interesting concept.  I wonder if this is something Canada would look at.


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Sep 2017)

Over simplification of missile employment....  how is it targetted?  How is it guided? How much do you sacrifice in range by having a low altitude, low speed launch platform?  Are you better off using a 4th/5th gen in the high 30,000 ft to mid 50,000 ft at M1.5+ that can carry more missiles?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Sep 2017)

ISIS has already done this with off the shelf drones, small bomblets and badminton cocks. Crude but it provided them with a modicum of airpower they sorely lacked.


----------



## Kirkhill (11 Dec 2017)

F35 - HIMARS - MV-22 Integration.

EVOLVING THE CAPABILITIES OF THE MAGTF: THE CASE STUDY OF THE F-35 AND HIMARS

http://www.sldinfo.com/evolving-the-capabilities-of-the-magtf-the-case-study-of-the-f-35-and-himars/

The F-35 as " battalion sniper"?  Armed and capable if necessary but better if limited to using binoculars and radio and remaining unobserved?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Dec 2017)

Not a bad idea, but then who will do the grunt work?


----------

